# RN Number help - my own or the manufacturers? Brand name or company name?



## sellproduct (May 22, 2007)

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*

okay, I know it might sound redundant but I just want to ask this. I have a trademark and a company name, but they are different. The trademark is what I want to make as my Tag name. The Company Name is what I want to sell it under. If not I do not want to list the company name so how would I go about that.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*



sellproduct said:


> okay, I know it might sound redundant but I just want to ask this. I have a trademark and a company name, but they are different. The trademark is what I want to make as my Tag name. The Company Name is what I want to sell it under. If not I do not want to list the company name so how would I go about that.


FTC sez...



> The name must be the full name under which the company is doing business. This is the name that appears on business documents, such as purchase orders and invoices. It cannot be a trademark, trade name, brand, label, or designer name — unless that name is also the name under which the company is doing business.


...or you can get an RN (which is what you'll want to do by the sound of it). That way you just include two letters and a six digit number somewhere on your tag, and people can look up your company name if they want to (which almost nobody would, since almost nobody outside of industry would know what an RN is).


----------



## sellproduct (May 22, 2007)

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*

So I need to put the company's RN#, I need to get My own RN# through the FTC and then the trademarked name. Does that sound right. Handeling directions etc. How do I know what the RN# is for the company? If this is right Do I put the Company's Rn# on the back and then mine on the front? Or should I just Put My label over theres? THanks for helping me out.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you are using pre-made blanks (or if the custom manufacturer has an RN for that matter) you can use their RN if you want. If you use theirs, you don't need yours as well. If you get your own, you don't need theirs. You'd know what theirs is (if they have one) because it's on the back of the label. When completely re-labelling a shirt people often prefer not to use the original manufacturer's RN, because it means you're restricted to using those labels with just that brand.


----------

